# Best place for Home Appliances?



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

We will need to buy an oven, washing machine and large american fridge freezer as soon as we get there...any ideas on best place to start!? - bit worried as might be hubby that chooses them.. as he will arrive b4 me and the boys

Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I remember a trip to Jacky's, got everything there and a decent discount cos of the amount I bought.

Just tell your hubby he MUST haggle....

(And get free delivery/installation too)


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

donnasb said:


> We will need to buy an oven, washing machine and large american fridge freezer as soon as we get there...any ideas on best place to start!? - bit worried as might be hubby that chooses them.. as he will arrive b4 me and the boys
> 
> Thanks


Plug-Ins, Sharaf DJ, Carrefour - in these three you will most certainly find what you are looking for...


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I remember a trip to Jacky's, got everything there and a decent discount cos of the amount I bought.
> 
> Just tell your hubby he MUST haggle....
> 
> (And get free delivery/installation too)


Jackys! Ok Thanks for your help ...and the advice to haggle, I think he will be better at that than me !


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Plug-Ins, Sharaf DJ, Carrefour - in these three you will most certainly find what you are looking for...


Thanks..


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

+1 for Jacky's, very interesting prices and very large choice. It is located in Oasis Centre in Sheikh Zayed road.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Helios said:


> +1 for Jacky's, very interesting prices and very large choice. It is located in Oasis Centre in Sheikh Zayed road.


in the same location - MAX Electronics


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks !


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Helios said:


> +1 for Jacky's, very interesting prices and very large choice. It is located in Oasis Centre in Sheikh Zayed road.


There are several branches across town...

-


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> in the same location - MAX Electronics


Mea Culpa, got confused, I meant EMAX and not Jacky's


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Surely you'd have to mention Dragon Mart in this thread? Not just for appliances, but everything to do with home making.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

funkyant said:


> Surely you'd have to mention Dragon Mart in this thread? Not just for appliances, but everything to do with home making.


Not for appliances, but some other items certainly.

You made it to Dubai then funkyant. How are you finding it?

-


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes I made it here!

It's been a bumpy road, personally, but on the whole a good experience. 

At this stage I only have one night off a week, so I'm finding it quite hard to make friends here.

Still settling in


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

donnasb said:


> We will need to buy an oven, washing machine and large american fridge freezer as soon as we get there...any ideas on best place to start!? - bit worried as might be hubby that chooses them.. as he will arrive b4 me and the boys
> 
> Thanks


Lol, be prepared to arrive to a fridge so big it needs to sit in the living room and matches not a single other appliance in the kitchen. On the plus side, it might have some cool gadgets built into it which you'll never use (hey, maybe even a TV!). Well that is if he shops like the rest of us guys...

Sorry to generalize and suggest my affliction is shared by the rest of the male species...


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

The Hero said:


> Lol, be prepared to arrive to a fridge so big it needs to sit in the living room and matches not a single other appliance in the kitchen. On the plus side, it might have some cool gadgets built into it which you'll never use (hey, maybe even a TV!). Well that is if he shops like the rest of us guys...
> 
> Sorry to generalize and suggest my affliction is shared by the rest of the male species...


hey hey hey - the built-in TV on a fridge is the only way to go. Don't ever let anyone tell you otherwise


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

LOL....so true, he will also be sorting the cars out...2 to Buy:scared:!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

funkyant said:


> Yes I made it here!
> 
> It's been a bumpy road, personally, but on the whole a good experience.
> 
> ...


Well you can always have a wander down and meet a few of us, I'm guessing your night off is earlier in the week rather than later?


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, Night off is Sunday.

This week I'm meeting some friends from Australia at Jebel Ali Club, so I'm looking forward to that 

Would be great to meet some fresh faces soon though.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

For some reason everything that I buy from DG Sharaf barely lasts a few months, be it a new video camera or a laptop (despite being branded)


----------



## swinglish (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi Donasb,
I have just moved from a villa to an apt. and there fore I have a 5 burner gas oven/hob. Its in great condition like new it was used 1 year its electrolux and i sell it for 2000 dirhams ....shud u be interested please contact me
Messurments are 90x60 and its stailess steel


----------



## donnasb (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh thanks, I will need to find the measurements we need, Ill let you know
Ta again.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

funkyant said:


> Yeah, Night off is Sunday.
> 
> This week I'm meeting some friends from Australia at Jebel Ali Club, so I'm looking forward to that
> 
> Would be great to meet some fresh faces soon though.


Jebel Ali Club - well it's a bit different (as are the clientèle) to your usual night time haunt 

Enjoy.


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Jebel Ali Club - well it's a bit different (as are the clientèle) to your usual night time haunt
> 
> Enjoy.


Yes, when you spend every night in a super upmarket club, sometimes something relaxed and casual is preferred on your night off!

Plus, it's close to Disco Gardens.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's good fun actually and the grub is decent too, it wont break the bank and there's a pool etc for your days off too.

Best choice down that neck of the woods bud.


----------

